# Just found 1952 Schwinn Men's 26" DX original B.F. Goodrich bike



## stingrayjoe (Nov 11, 2016)

Just found this bike. I have been looking for fenders for my red DX for years. Now I will clean this one up and sell the other bike. Still has the BFG tires but they are toast from sitting flat for so long. I could not be happier with my purchase.


----------



## jkent (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice, Looks like it will clean up really nice.
Probably a standard model, i.e. no tank no rack.
The rack that is on it, is an after market. Still a nice bike.
cool B.F.G tag topper to boot.
JKent


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you.

I agree it never had a tank. Surprised it has the light. It is an aftermarket carrier for 24" & 26" bikes. I will sell that separate. May put the NOS nine hole carrier I have on this one.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow clean OG bike.  Please post more pictures when you get it all cleaned up.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 13, 2016)

A little history.

This was the first model bike I restored (so I thought) in 1992. I was recovering from breaking my back in three places in a motorcycle accident. I had nothing, lived in an apt. On my way home from working 3-11 shift and found this DX on the curb during a town wide clean up in Hopewell, NJ! Never saw anything like it all this cool stuff at the curb! I threw it in the back of my '71 El Camino and that was the bug that bit me! All paint was removed with hi tech tools e.g. a drill with a wire wheel on and sand paper. Paint applied with a spray can, water slide decals. Found most of my parts at Via Cycle in Philadelphia, PA and MLC in OH. The rest is history... LOL


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 13, 2016)

Love this story!  And I will attest Joe has been looking for the missing puzzle pieces
to his old DX project for over a year now...
See what happens?

Nice!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 16, 2016)

Cleaned it up a bit, adjusted the seat and added some accys including repop BFG tires. Now overall it is a lot of red and cream! LOL!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 16, 2016)

That is a great looking bike! I have been looking for a dx for a while without any luck.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Feb 5, 2017)

I think your bike is earlier then 1952. I am pretty positive that in 1949 Schwinn started using a skinnier lower bar, and your bike has the thicker lower bar. Is the SN# under the crank?


----------

